# Ford Explorer



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

can i plow with my explorer how much for a nice set up for it??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Looks like it:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7671

New - probably about $3500 - $4000 for an 8' straight blade.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Your Explorer should plow ok with a light weight plow on it. Fisher and western snowplows make a plow for trucks just like yours. A 6.5-7ft would fit ur truck just right.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

According to the Fisher selection chart , the only Ford SUV listed is an Excursion. Perhaps Fisher feels differently about outfitting an Exploder & Expy?

The Western Sport Utility model USU 65  does show a listing for the Explorer however, late models require bumper notching. That may/may not be an issue for you? Also, weight is 425lbs. and the plow is not for commercial use.

  And for someone to suggest an 8' blade on an Explorer is simply asking for troubles, frowns, and a very thin wallet! Stock Explorers have enough of a job just handling reliable, every day driving, let alone a plow.(IMHO)

sbvfd592 - can I assume that your signature indicates you are a landscaper, perhaps looking to pick up winter plowing work by using an Explorer? If so, you should prioritize the integrity you desire to build with your customers then, by not plowing with such an SUV. If I'm wrong and off base in my assumption, and you intend to clear only your own property, then disregard my comments.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The Explorer uses Ford's wonderful TTB,or twin traction beam.They are not very strong and don't lend well to plowing.

If you do decide to put a plow on it,go with something light,and don't overwork the truck.It will work,just not for heavy duty use.

Make sure the front end,cooling system,and trans are in good shape,as these will be stressed while plowing.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

If I were you i would go buy a cheap pickup with a plow instead of using a light weight explorer.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree with the above statements. I personally wouldnt put a plow on an Explorer, not in a million years, but if you really want to, Id say no bigger than 6.5' and go with the lightest plow you can. The Sno-Way might be the best bet. Fisher and Western also do make light weight plows in the 6.5' size. I dont think Mick was recommending for him to put an 8' plow on an Explorer, atleast I hope he wasnt, , I think he was just giving him an example of what a new plow would cost him. Mike


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

No, I wasn't recommending an 8' for his vehicle. Like Mike said, I was just giving an example of what a plow would cost. I really had no idea what size it would take. sbvfd592 gave mimimal information on which to base an answer, but I knew I'd seen a thread about the Explorer, so I gave him a link. I'd looked up his profile and he's 17 years old. With the way he asked his question, I didn't figure he'd try to put it on himself, so any dealer would steer him in the right direction.

Anyway, sbvfd592, others gave you much better advice based on knowledge of your vehicle.

Maybe a Snowbear plow? sbvfd592, before you take that recommendation seriously, do a search on "Snowbear" and click on here:

http://www.snowbear.com/html/snowplows.html


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I think that SnoWay snowplows would work for Explorer too. Supposely much better than Snowbear plow. As I have heard from other members, they said that Snowbear plows are junk. 

Mick, I just want to let you know that I am not trying to nail you down and that I am just trying to help steer sbvfd592 into the right direction, so please don't feel offensed.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

On added note, you could also look into Fisher Homesteader snowplow. They are designed strictly for homeowner plowing their own driveway. Lighter than Fisher LD series plow, but should be able to hold up fine if you are just doing your own drive or two.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

That's ok, Stephen. I was just having a little fun . Actually, I wouldn't recommend a SnowBear at all. Like you said, a SnowWay or the Homesteader if they make one for his truck. You know me, I'm partial to Fisher (maker of the Homesteader).


----------



## ZMC (Nov 21, 2002)

I thought of this same idea in the past and decided not to. Both Western and Fisher now make a light weight plow for this application. And according to the Fisher dealer last year, the mount for my year explorer was no longer made, he just happened to have in stock. The light weight plow set-up would cost from Western or Fisher between $2800-$3300, if I remember correctly.

If you chose to use this, I would strongly agree with the others that this application is only for single driveway use.


Russ


----------



## Maine Plow Man (Jun 20, 2003)

www.homesteaderplows.com book mark it and check back later this summer to see more!


----------

